#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Искусственное мясо

## Zom

Мировые СМИ объявили, что сегодня в Англии съели первый гамбургер с искусственным мясом (выращено в лаборатории).

Новость на русском: http://top.rbc.ru/society/05/08/2013/868936.shtml

Вот тут (немного подозрительного вида дохтур) объясняет на английском как это выращивается и что это из себя представляет: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23554340 Ну и также говорит, что это позволит в будущем избежать традиционных способов добычи мяса, aka мясозаводы.

----------

AndyZ (05.08.2013), Bob (06.08.2013), Eugeny (05.08.2013), Neroli (06.08.2013), Алексей Е (07.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (06.08.2013), Ануруддха (05.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (05.08.2013), Поляков (06.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Круть!

----------


## Дмитрон

Уж лучше нестрогим вегетарианцем быть.)

----------

